# Work Visa Extension



## Purvi31

Hello I have a very urgent visa situation. Any help will be highly appreciated. So I have completed my MA. Sustainability in fashion and creative industries from Berlin and I am currently working as sales personnel with Lululemon which is a sports brand. I have applied for work visa and they did give me Fiktionsbescheinigung for three months. The foreigns office sent an email to my manager stating that I might not get the work visa extended as my position doesn't require what I have studied. It means people don't need any specific degree to work as sales personnel and everyone with experience can work. 

Is there any solution to this situation ? Has anyone ever faced the same situation and found a solution ? I'd really appreciate if anyone who faced same situation can reach out to me. 

With gratitude,
Purvi


----------



## ALKB

Purvi31 said:


> Hello I have a very urgent visa situation. Any help will be highly appreciated. So I have completed my MA. Sustainability in fashion and creative industries from Berlin and I am currently working as sales personnel with Lululemon which is a sports brand. I have applied for work visa and they did give me Fiktionsbescheinigung for three months. The foreigns office sent an email to my manager stating that I might not get the work visa extended as my position doesn't require what I have studied. It means people don't need any specific degree to work as sales personnel and everyone with experience can work.
> 
> Is there any solution to this situation ? Has anyone ever faced the same situation and found a solution ? I'd really appreciate if anyone who faced same situation can reach out to me.
> 
> With gratitude,
> Purvi


Did you apply for a post study work permit?


----------



## Purvi31

ALKB said:


> Did you apply for a post study work permit?


Yes I did !!! So it's like I was on job seeker visa of 18 months after degree and now I'm transitioning from it to Employment Visa.


----------



## ALKB

Purvi31 said:


> Yes I did !!! So it's like I was on job seeker visa of 18 months after degree and now I'm transitioning from it to Employment Visa.


So you are currently on the post study work permit and have now applied for a regular work permit. Right?

I am afraid as far as I am aware, you are required to find a position for which your German degree is relevant. Unskilled positions do not qualify.

Have you already used up your 18 months?


----------



## Purvi31

ALKB said:


> So you are currently on the post study work permit and have now applied for a regular work permit. Right?
> 
> I am afraid as far as I am aware, you are required to find a position for which your German degree is relevant. Unskilled positions do not qualify.
> 
> Have you already used up your 18 months?


That's correct. Okay and is there any solution to it or can I apply for any other visa to extend my time to look for another job ? Actually it's already been two months that now I'm working for that company.yes I have already used my 18 months.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Purvi31 said:


> That's correct. Okay and is there any solution to it or can I apply for any other visa to extend my time to look for another job ? Actually it's already been two months that now I'm working for that company.yes I have already used my 18 months.


What did you do with your 18 months? Did you try to apply for skilled jobs in your field? Do you speak fluent German?


----------



## Purvi31

*Sunshine* said:


> What did you do with your 18 months? Did you try to apply for skilled jobs in your field? Do you speak fluent German?


I applied for designing jobs and I didn't get it. Then I worked with a project focusing on fast fashion and then I did an internship in fashion marketing for two months. My German is moderate but as usual nothing worked out.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Unfortunately the problem you are facing is very common in Germany, especially for foreign students who studied in English. With the exception of certain IT positions, there is not much demand for recent foreign grads in Germany who don't speak proper German. Furthermore, fashion design is a difficult field even for German grads and most grads find positions through networking in this field. If you haven't managed to find a skilled job in your field after a 1.5 years, it is unlikely that you'll be able to find one soon. 

Based on the info you provided, it sounds as if your position does not qualify for a regular employment permit. The foreign students I know who were in a similar situation to you either married their German partner or ended up going back home.


----------

